# Organizations' Rules and Interpretations on Fuse Type



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

So I have been tasked with designing a replacement for the PG DD-5/10 delay/power distro boxes. I am looking at designing an electronic fuse (basically a current sensing MosFET and latch circuitry) that the end user sets from 500mA to 10A. An actual fuse is not required because the flow of current is interrupted until the fault is removed and is physically reset using a switch.

How does IASCA or MECA see something like this? Will they deduct points because a physical fuse is not present? 

Thanks


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

For MECA you should contact either David Hogan who is the head of the rule committee or Steve Stern directly for a proper answer. Anyone is giving you a best guess which isn't fair to you or anyone who would want to buy one.


----------

